# praire 360 CDI



## shotgunner187 (Mar 9, 2011)

Does anyone make a CDI for the prairie 360?


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

No they dont, But you can use a moose module off a 650 Prairie and ony use 2 of the plugs


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

I have a Moose Module I'll be selling real soon if interested.


----------



## shotgunner187 (Mar 9, 2011)

Yea how much ? just post back or send a pm to inbox


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Pm Sent


----------



## gillygalen (May 13, 2011)

what year BF 650 for a 2003 and a 2009 prarie 360?


----------

